# Looking for fellowship, but in a different way.



## Bravo111(x) (Nov 7, 2017)

I have some unique questions and observations, and I don't feel comfortable with airing out myself, in the public section of this forum.  I would like to request a private means of communication, if that is possible. 
Very Respectfully
Bobby
5:8-13


----------



## Bravo111(x) (Nov 7, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Pick someone and send a message to their inbox


Thank you for the suggestion.  I was thinking about it, but I just don't feel comfortable sharing with just anyone.  I feel like I was shown the truth, but in a different way than most.  I'm not uncertain, but cautious.


----------



## Bravo111(x) (Nov 8, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> >I feel like I was shown the truth
> 
> You do understand that a long line of people feel they have been shown the truth.  I can't remember their names either but there have been a lot.



I do understand, and there were a lot of masters of philosophy.


----------



## Brother H (Nov 8, 2017)

Bravo111(x) said:


> I have some unique questions and observations, and I don't feel comfortable with airing out myself, in the public section of this forum.  I would like to request a private means of communication, if that is possible.
> Very Respectfully
> Bobby
> 5:8-13



What book is this verse?


Bro H
Lebanon Lodge #10,
District GL of Syria Lebanon,
GL of New York

Cedars Chapter #335
Grand Chapter State of New York, Royal Arch Masons

Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bravo111(x) (Nov 8, 2017)

Brother H said:


> What book is this verse?
> 
> 
> Bro H
> ...


There is a reason that I didn't write which book.  I love the curiosity though.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bravo111(x) said:


> I have some unique questions and observations, and I don't feel comfortable with airing out myself, in the public section of this forum.  I would like to request a private means of communication, if that is possible.
> Very Respectfully
> Bobby
> 5:8-13


I am interested in hearing your questions and observations.  I will give you any answers I can.  PM me.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 8, 2017)

Bravo111(x) said:


> There is a reason that I didn't write which book.  I love the curiosity though.


Well, in response, I have a verse for you: Matthew 7:7
I would venture to say that most brethren here are willing to help, but posting purposefully ambiguous hints and waiting for someone to come to you is not the way to get it.


----------



## Bravo111(x) (Nov 8, 2017)

hanzosbm said:


> Well, in response, I have a verse for you: Matthew 7:7
> I would venture to say that most brethren here are willing to help, but posting purposefully ambiguous hints and waiting for someone to come to you is not the way to get it.


Fair enough.  These are only questions, and not statements or claims.

What kind of messiah, are the Freemasons looking for?  
What do the Freemasons consider good and evil? (Both are a sense of perspective, and are relative to the people that hold those values.)  
Do the Freemasons know the difference between the Son of God, and the Son of Man?  
To what level and degrees can man ascend to, in terms of spiritual and intellectual enlightenment?
Do the freemasons have knowledge of the lion's scrolls?


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 8, 2017)

The fraternity answers none of those questions.  In terms of what individual Masons may or may not believe, that will vary from man to man.


----------



## Bravo111(x) (Nov 8, 2017)

hanzosbm said:


> The fraternity answers none of those questions.  In terms of what individual Masons may or may not believe, that will vary from man to man.


Thank you for your time and answers.  I shall be on my way.


----------



## MarkR (Nov 9, 2017)

Bravo111(x) said:


> Thank you for your time and answers.  I shall be on my way.


Okay.  See ya.


----------

